# Family hatchback Golf 6 GTD, GTi or R



## garyc

Settling into new job with healthy car allowance.

Need to quite quickly get some wheels to run around in for a year, with plan of then handing to Amanda for gen family duties mainly around town. At which time I get something more _interesting_ assuming things settle and work out here.

Golf 6 is perfect size. Any bigger, it's a gets unwieldy and can be a mare to park in Bristol. Any smaller and we can't get all the kids plus detritus and general crap in, plus I will get claustophobic running up and down the M4 all week for a year.

Focus is good to drive but I hate the looks and although you get great deals, you'll pay when it comes to residuals. The Astra is just a bit me-too. The Seats I have considered but don't dig the styling. A 1 series tooo small. The Alfa Giulia tugs at the heart for just being an Alfa - but residuals again. And the A3 is long in the tooth and just dull.

So, in true Morning Cresent style, I talked myself back to the Golf. Plus I just got active Dynaudio active hi fi speakers at home for mmy HDD system that have completely blown me away, and Golfs just happen to have a dynaudio upgrade option...

Starting with 2.0tdi GT 5 dr DSG in mind, I have looked downstream at the Bluemotions 1.6 tdi (yes I know it will be sedate but £0 VED tax appeals), but ended up looking at GTD,GT1 or R options. All 5 door with dsg and dynaudio.

This one caught my eye:

http://www.volkswagen-swindon.co.uk...ack-5Dr-Steel-Grey-Metallic-2010-WM10TXU.aspx

I know £30K for a Golf erks, but 'do' the options on a GTI and you are getting close. This spec in 5 dr with black 19s would be nice.


















But prolly will plumb for GTD or GTi. Steel grey or shadow blue 18" rims, checked cloth, Dynaudio and luxury pack.

What do we think?


----------



## Fictorious

GTI Edition 30 MkV is yummy, but the 6 GTI is the good balance, R is way to much for a golf.


----------



## kmpowell

So your requirments are:
Petrol
AWD
5DR
DSG
£30k

... then I'd be looking at a lightly used (6-12mth old) S-Tronic S3 Sportback, all day long. I love the Golf R, but it's too expensive when the far superior S3 can be had for less money.


----------



## p1tse

haven't seen a mk6 catch my eye, but that sure does

i do know what you mean about the a3, it's almost avant looking and he rear headroom isn't that great IMO

we have a mk5 R32, 5 dr, DSG. have you considered that, or is car allowance meaning you need something newer?

Gti just doesn't cut it for me with the 200bhp engine isn't special enough for the price tag, when the S3 remapped is 300bhp.

but then i don't care for the bhp numbers as the v6 sounds awesome and the DSG matted to it is so lazy and easy cruising. i was just looking down at the DIS taking it steady and would never know it went through the gears upto 6th gear by 30mph as it cruised at 1.5k then.


----------



## p1tse

how old are the kids, are they using booster, child seats, isofix etc.?


----------



## T3RBO

The S3 does sound the better all round choice.


----------



## kmpowell

Something under budget
Something 'loud'
Something 'rare' and 'marmite'
Something slightly over budget


----------



## gcp

Good to hear life treating you well, stuck on a hatch?

Would have thought something like this would be more your bag?

Rear legroom much better than e46 touring though prob still less than Mk6 golf

335dtouring

or

330touring


----------



## Kell

Welcome back Mr C.

Why have something like a Golf, when you can have a Golf?

FWIW, friends of mine went for the Golf 'Slowmotion' after having the GT TDi In a MKIV. It's a MKV, but I guess the principal is the same. While they both initially thought it would be slow and horrid, the reality is that for most driving they don't miss the drop in power.

What they do like however is the mpg and tax break.

How new does the car have to be?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLinky

because the S3 is every bit like a golf, but in every bit a little bit better.


----------



## garyc

Thankd for tips guys, comprehensive as ever. KMP - that cactus green item - more bile than marmite! 

So, here's my logic and rationale.

- It doesn't have to be £30K - £25K would be perfect.
- It does need to be new (or very late) - I want full 3 year warranty.
- It does need to be hatchback - It will serve a family runaround town machine in one year.
- I sort of want it to be a recent model rather than a run out model. This precludes S3 variants, as a new A3 will decimate current residuals next year. And 335D e90 is upfor replacemnt next year too - plus that is wrong car to be handing over to Mrs C+3...better for me, agreed GCP.
- I should be image-vanilla

So i come back to Golf 6. Like Kell says a Golf is aGolf. GTD with dsg (narrow rev band) deals to be had. Ideal interim , good enough performance (200hp remap no problem), fuel efficient for longer runs, comfyish for a 6 footer. A small big car for fa,ily duties. BUT, it's only £500 sheaper than GTI. So, look at GTi, do the options list - nothing crazy, but £28K comes up quite easily. Add that set of xenons and maybe a set of 19" wheels, and hey presto you just spent £30K. So why not go whole hog and get that ex demo R (that comes with xenons, haldex and a a handy extra 70 hp) for £31K?
)
OR just be disciplined and stick with the £25K GTD and enjoy it for what it is. Is it my style? Well it's a car and I have had a few Golfs (admittedly nothing since mkii 

Plan for My Car Proper is currently to wait for 2012 model 3 series touring 6 pot oil burner....or maybe something from Stuttgart. Depends on businesss. I may just fall in love with a anonunous Golf 6 GTD.


----------



## garyc

...just off to Martins of Basingstoke.


----------



## kmpowell

garyc said:


> ...just off to Martins of Basingstoke.


...and?


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> OR just be disciplined and stick with the £25K GTD and enjoy it for what it is. Is it my style? Well it's a car and I have had a few Golfs


What about the TSi 160 bhp model in GT guise? Diesel is only a good choice if you are going to drive over 12k per year


----------



## garyc

kmpowell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...just off to Martins of Basingstoke.
> 
> 
> 
> ...and?
Click to expand...

Watch this space...BUT up to 16 weeks delivery for a new factory order


----------



## garyc

jbell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> OR just be disciplined and stick with the £25K GTD and enjoy it for what it is. Is it my style? Well it's a car and I have had a few Golfs
> 
> 
> 
> What about the TSi 160 bhp model in GT guise? Diesel is only a good choice if you are going to drive over 12k per year
Click to expand...

Not considered these although i will be doing at least 15K miles. The only user data I can find on the Tsi 160s is that they are not that much more economical than the 2.0tsi, if caned. Anyone know any different?

I guestimate that my real world economy for the GTD will be about 45mpg and for the Gti circa 35mpg. Although depreciation is still the biggest cost.


----------



## BAMTT

the MK5 GTI dsg that i had only returned 26ish on my daily mix of slow town and fast A /mway, bit disappointing really considering the heavier 4wd ancient 1.8t engined TT returned identical over the same route :?

Oh and on the depreciation front it cost me 5.5k in 6months (main dealer to trade in price) i did put 15k on it in that time though

If it was me i would go for the D


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> jbell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> garyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> OR just be disciplined and stick with the £25K GTD and enjoy it for what it is. Is it my style? Well it's a car and I have had a few Golfs
> 
> 
> 
> What about the TSi 160 bhp model in GT guise? Diesel is only a good choice if you are going to drive over 12k per year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not considered these although i will be doing at least 15K miles. The only user data I can find on the Tsi 160s is that they are not that much more economical than the 2.0tsi, if caned. Anyone know any different?
> 
> I guestimate that my real world economy for the GTD will be about 45mpg and for the Gti circa 35mpg. Although depreciation is still the biggest cost.
Click to expand...

My neighbour has just bought one, really pleased with it, he does at least 10-12k per year. Doing 15k might swing for the Diesel depending on type of mileage (motorway or town). It is really cheap to run. Your mileage will increase depreciation so on a Golf GTi or R that wil make a massive difference

TSi: http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classified/ ... ?logcode=p


----------



## vagman

Isn't the Golf6 just a facelifted mk5. I'm sure that the mk7 is just a year away.

Thought about an R myself but discounted it as S3 was cheaper and better. [smiley=argue.gif]

Discounted the S3 as it will be replaced next year and then went back to the TT (TTS) which am still waiting for after 8 months. Not long to go now as it arrived at dealers this morning.

Anyway, what about an S4. You could pick up a 12-18 monther for £30 grand.


----------



## davidkoulakis

go for the GTD ....

I had a 170 Exeo TDI, same engine ... got 45mpg average over 9k miles

now in an S3 2.0T ... average 27mpg over 2k so far

difference in performance .. not huge tbh


----------



## elrao

garyc said:


> So i come back to Golf 6. Like Kell says a Golf is aGolf. GTD with dsg (narrow rev band) deals to be had. Ideal interim , good enough performance (200hp remap no problem), fuel efficient for longer runs, comfyish for a 6 footer. A small big car for fa,ily duties. BUT, it's only £500 sheaper than GTI. So, look at GTi, do the options list - nothing crazy, but £28K comes up quite easily. Add that set of xenons and maybe a set of 19" wheels, and hey presto you just spent £30K. So why not go whole hog and get that ex demo R (that comes with xenons, haldex and a a handy extra 70 hp) for £31K?
> )
> OR just be disciplined and stick with the £25K GTD and enjoy it for what it is. Is it my style? Well it's a car and I have had a few Golfs (admittedly nothing since mkii
> 
> Plan for My Car Proper is currently to wait for 2012 model 3 series touring 6 pot oil burner....or maybe something from Stuttgart. Depends on businesss. I may just fall in love with a anonunous Golf 6 GTD.


Ha Ha - That is how we ended up with an S4 Avant when we went in to chop our A3 Tdi in for an A4 3.0 Tdi Quattro! When you start speccing the 'lesser models' they end up costing a fortune, when the range toppers tend to get loads of kit thrown in as standard in the higher list price, so less options to bump it up.

Ended up paying £38k in January (£45k list...) for a brand new S4, S-Tronic, B&O, HD MMI system (Nav, iPod and built in 10gb jukebox), park assist plus, sports seats, tints, metallic paint, 19" wheels...etc.! So wouldn't be surprised if a year on there was something close to 30k - although still quite rare as ours was one of the first delivered in the country (was a display car, never test driven) and is only just coming up to 12 months old.


----------



## garyc

So, just about to order:

GTD 5 dr DSG
Shadow blue
Jacara mono cloth
RCD touch screen radio
Dynaudio sound pack
Lux pack
Winter pack
Sports seats
Park assist
Rear view camera
Blue tooth prep
Xenons
R style Rear LEDs
18" Charleston wheels

Made £3.5K saving on list, but 16 week wait, prolly just in time for 11 plate.

Should be quite a pleasant package to run. Some eibach/H&R springs and a 200hp remap could add further interest, once honeymoon is over and once things are a bit looser in the drive train.

One they made earlier (same colour but 2 door):


----------



## jampott

DSG [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## garyc

...dare I ask why you don't like DSG Tim? In my (brief) test drive I thought it suited the narrow rev band of the GTD very well(better than it did the GTi). 6 sp manual was no hardship though - but I am doing a lot of stoppy/starty motoring these days and just fancied the auto.

Must be getting old - I even contemplated a Honda Jazz for Amanda hauling kids round town stuff. 

A Honda earlier:


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> ...dare I ask why you don't like DSG Tim? In my (brief) test drive I thought it suited the narrow rev band of the GTD very well(better than it did the GTi). 6 sp manual was no hardship though - but I am doing a lot of stoppy/starty motoring these days and just fancied the auto.
> 
> Must be getting old - I even contemplated a Honda Jazz for Amanda hauling kids round town stuff.
> 
> A Honda earlier:


Oh, I'm just not a fan.

I have to have it in manual mode (lever over to the side) else it really annoys the f*** out of me. The problem with that is, owing to the placement of the steering wheel, I cannot read the gear selector indicator.

With a manual car, there's something about the muscle memory of changing down the gears, so that you automatically know what gear you are in. Despite some mileage with the DSG box, I just never have that confidence that I'm in the gear I *think* I am in. Not a problem shifting upwards, but more of an issue under braking, coming up to junctions, roundabouts etc.

It isn't auto boxes per-se. The RRS is (obviously) an Auto and apart from nudging in/out of sport mode, I just let it do its thing. For me, mated with the 3.2 V6, the gearbox is too eager to change gear in auto mode, but (for the reasons above) I just don't like downshifting in manual mode.

Manual for me...


----------



## garyc

I understand that whole 'sweet gear change and being in control bit', so we will see how I get on with the DSG. I am not expecting F1 levels of control, but fully auto with manual override should be fit for purpose. I can see that with n/a petrol you would not want engine upshifting too soon. Mayb with torque and narrow rev band of tractor engine, DSG has a a more fitting installation.

My expectations are modest and I think there is a gear number indicator in dash so I dont forget what gear.


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> So, just about to order:
> 
> GTD 5 dr DSG
> Shadow blue
> Jacara mono cloth
> RCD touch screen radio
> Dynaudio sound pack
> Lux pack
> Winter pack
> Sports seats
> Park assist
> Rear view camera
> Blue tooth prep
> Xenons
> R style Rear LEDs
> 18" Charleston wheels
> 
> Made £3.5K saving on list, but 16 week wait, prolly just in time for 11 plate.
> 
> Should be quite a pleasant package to run. Some eibach/H&R springs and a 200hp remap could add further interest, once honeymoon is over and once things are a bit looser in the drive train.


Nice spec, they are a good looking hatch, get the garage to invoice you for it on the 3rd Jan to avoid the VAT increase

Send me a PM when you want some H&R Springs :wink:


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> I understand that whole 'sweet gear change and being in control bit', so we will see how I get on with the DSG. I am not expecting F1 levels of control, but fully auto with manual override should be fit for purpose. I can see that with n/a petrol you would not want engine upshifting too soon. Mayb with torque and narrow rev band of tractor engine, DSG has a a more fitting installation.
> 
> My expectations are modest and I think there is a gear number indicator in dash so I dont forget what gear.


Nah, it's not even the "sweet gear change and being in control bit"...

I just don't think it functions well as an Auto box OR as a manual.

For what its worth, I found the S-stronic in the S5, S6 and S8 (or whatever variation of "Auto" that was) to be perfectly fine. It is just the DSG I can't get on with - or maybe it is the combination of 3.2V6 and DSG.

There's an in-dash gear indicator - I just hope you can see it, and that the steering wheel positioning doesn't obscure your view. :lol:


----------



## kmpowell

The colour's not really my first choice, but that's a nice conservative spec you've got there Mr C. Should return you a fairly good residual over time.


----------



## garyc

Cheers KMP - I think it should be fit for purpose and as you say spec is reasonable.

Amanda said same as you about the colour. But after years of blacks, anthracites, greys and silvers (the piss yellow e46 M3 was a mistake), I really fancied having a car that was a proper colour rather than just playing it safe with another metallic hue, if you get my drift.

Carbon grey and Steel silver were the other logical choices - but I thought that in GTD spec (ie without the red bits on front grill and calipers), that it worked and had real depth.










I can still change my mind over next 16 weeks....


----------



## Charlie

garyc said:


> Cheers KMP - I think it should be fit for purpose and as you say spec is reasonable.
> 
> Amanda said same as you about the colour. But after years of blacks, anthracites, greys and silvers (the piss yellow e46 M3 was a mistake), I really fancied having a car that was a proper colour rather than just playing it safe with another metallic hue, if you get my drift.
> 
> Carbon grey and Steel silver were the other logical choices - but I thought that in GTD spec (ie without the red bits on front grill and calipers), that it worked and had real depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still change my mind over next 16 weeks....


Hmm not really a fan of "blue" on the whole, but that looks a really nice shade in the above pic.

Charlie


----------



## garyc

That's what i thought Charlie. Although how it will look after a blap up n down the M4 through weather like this, remains to be seen.

I suspect it will be like having a black car - hard work and showing every mark. Still, that's what detailers are on this planet for!


----------



## jbell

Love that colour, nice depth to it and more unusual than the "standard" silver or Black. Are you having trouble with delivery dates? 2 friends of mine have ordered Golfs and their deliveries have been put back from Dec to Feb '11 and VW has agreed to cover the VAT increase.


----------



## garyc

I got 16 week build time from order, although that may improve says dealer.

TBH it suits me, as i will get the new 2010 March reg (big deal- I know :roll: ); the dirty salty winter weather should be mainly past us; and most important VW UK are price protecting me against the 2.5%VAT increase; any price list increase; and are holding 7.5% apr PCP on the deal for me.

Oh and we are getting a new Honda Jazz on Saturday for kid/town duties, (but keeping quiet about it since my Nissan Micra driving habit has inflamed elsewhere -http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=187129
Bizzarely SAGA wont wont quote insurance for drivers of our age (40s) for the Honda. I prolly won't be baosting about this car. :lol:


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> I got 16 week build time from order, although that may improve says dealer.
> 
> TBH it suits me, as i will get the new 2010 March reg (big deal- I know :roll: ); the dirty salty winter weather should be mainly past us; and most important VW UK are price protecting me against the 2.5% VAT increase; any price list increase; and are holding 7.5% apr PCP on the deal for me.


They were both given delivery of week 49-50, now been pushed to build in week 3 and delivery in week 5 as VW have too many orders for Golf's and they batch build them, both have got 16% discount from Swindon VW (Inchape)!!!!!!!!



garyc said:


> Oh and we are getting a new Honda Jazz on Saturday for kid/town duties, (but keeping quiet about it since my Nissan Micra driving habit has inflamed elsewhere -http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=187129
> Bizzarely SAGA wont wont quote insurance for drivers of our age (40s) for the Honda. I prolly won't be boasting about this car. :lol:


Nothing wrong with Honda's, the Jazz is a great little car IMO


----------



## garyc

I'm with Inchcape too.


----------



## jbell

garyc said:


> I'm with Inchcape too.


They are apparently the cheapest due to them buying so many cars, 500 Golfs a month from the Swindon garage!!!!!!!!


----------



## jampott

I did some work for Inchcape this year.


----------



## kmpowell

garyc said:


> Cheers KMP - I think it should be fit for purpose and as you say spec is reasonable.
> 
> Amanda said same as you about the colour. But after years of blacks, anthracites, greys and silvers (the piss yellow e46 M3 was a mistake), I really fancied having a car that was a proper colour rather than just playing it safe with another metallic hue, if you get my drift.
> 
> Carbon grey and Steel silver were the other logical choices - but I thought that in GTD spec (ie without the red bits on front grill and calipers), that it worked and had real depth.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can still change my mind over next 16 weeks....


Just had a look at the configurator, and you're right the colour choice is rather limited isn't it, I didn't realise it was that bad!

Steel grey is very flat, I considered it when I was looking for an R32, it is such a 'nothing' colour when dirty. I think you're right, Shadow Blue or Carbon Grey would be my choices.



BTW - I bought a Bluefin for my 1er and it transformed it without any degradation in MPG (in fact I would say it's slightly increased due to not having to change gear so much at the low rev range). I see they do it for the GTD now, so if you want a reputable mapping option I can highly recommend that.


----------



## garyc

Bluefin is a possibility, although I have read somewhere that latest ecus are encrypted to stop decoding. Don't know how that would affect bluefin app. Anyone know?

As you know I am a fan of tuned diesels, although prefer that torque pushing rather than pulling, and wonder how fwd will cope with a slab of extra torque in lower gears, even with electronic LSD.


----------



## kmpowell

garyc said:


> Bluefin is a possibility, although I have read somewhere that latest ecus are encrypted to stop decoding. Don't know how that would affect bluefin app. Anyone know?


I know that MY10 1ers also had this issue, resulting in SC having to release a variant that got around it. I'm guessing as the GTD has both the 09 and 10 model years listed on the website, they have managed to get around the problem.

The only issue I see is if VW are now doing the same as Audi (I guess they might be as they are VAG?). Audis apparently now have two flash counters. All mapping software can only take care of one of the counters as the second is completely inaccessible. The 2nd flash counter is incremented at every use of a mapping device. Audi now keep a record centrally of what the count number should be for each VIN.

Give SC a bell, they were really helpful when I was inquiring, no question was too small.


----------



## garyc

Looking on SC web site led me to the VW Racing site, where they (I presume) resell the SC code but with full VW warranty. £499 remap, or £1500 full on remap, rolling road, sports rear exhaus box and air filter. Not sure if this is with Bluefin obdr box or not, but worth having VW warranty blessing on a new car.

http://www.volkswagenracing.co.uk/Golf 6 Pages/Golf 6 MASTER.html


----------



## NickP

Gary, having been to their place and chatting to them when I had my Leon I can vouch for their setup and knowledge -
They are however a separate entity from VW (RacingLine Ltd trading as Volkswagen Racing UK) and their modifications are not covered by VW's warranty.
They do make this clear in their FAQ's
http://www.volkswagenracing.co.uk/Tuning General Pages/FAQ.html


----------



## garyc

NickP said:


> Gary, having been to their place and chatting to them when I had my Leon I can vouch for their setup and knowledge -
> They are however a separate entity from VW (RacingLine Ltd trading as Volkswagen Racing UK) and their modifications are not covered by VW's warranty.
> They do make this clear in their FAQ's
> http://www.volkswagencing.co.uk/Tuning General Pages/FAQ.html


Ah. Thanks for that. The devil is In the details, as they say. Not so straightforward as I thought. Will check with Sc about bluefin and encryption plus reset counts.

I have a few months yo contemplate.


----------



## garyc

Hi everyone - hope you and yours are all well.

Car finally arrived a month ago. Just got around to update - been busy.

Very pleased with overall package and gadgets. VW 510 touchscreen comms system and Park Assist well integrated. Dynaudio sound system OK. Car drives like a big Golf (although all lot more refined and comfy, than I recall), which is fine. Not overly keen on the LED DRLs, but they tell me these are mandatory next year? DSG making life easy and progress brisk rather than quick. Most of my driving is stop/start or 60-80mph on motorways. 50mpg nice. Not tried launch control and i will be visiting VWR for remap and 30mm lowering, once I get a few more miles under the tyres. Plus I will be investing in steel wheels with winter spec tyres.

This is first car that i have had detailed from new and results have been outstanding. took the car straight from showroom to detailers. Condition of 'new' paint was not good under the inspection lights.

Before:









Same Panel after:










Again before:










After:










On the exterior gloss black plastic door pillars:









and










Finished item all sealed with Nanolex, which is amazing stuff - the motorway flies don't stick, neither does the brakes dust..and water just beads and beads


































I have never had a new car so well prepared. Under bright sun, the lack of cobwebbing gives the paint an amazing reflective depth - almost 3D with the metal flakes under the clear coat. Detailer remarked how hard the paint is on VWs.

It's only a Golf, but I am pleased with it.


----------



## Kell

I have to say that I'm not so keen on the wheels, but the rest of the car looks cool.


----------



## ag

Looks excellent. And beautifully prepared. I love the colour, however my colour choices are usually slated by everyone so it probably looks pants!

How did you find a detailer that actually knows what they're doing and how did you justify the cost to Mrs C? Did you tell her?


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> I have to say that I'm not so keen on the wheels, but the rest of the car looks cool.


Cheers Kell.

Previous year model had all silver rather than silver/black on MY11 cars, which i would have preferred given choice. The black doesnt show the brake dust and cleans easily.


----------



## garyc

ag said:


> Looks excellent. And beautifully prepared. I love the colour, however my colour choices are usually slated by everyone so it probably looks pants!
> 
> How did you find a detailer that actually knows what they're doing and how did you justify the cost to Mrs C? Did you tell her?


I pondered over colour but decided to go for a true colour rather than my usual 'hue' of grey/silver/black etc. No regrets so far.

To locate detailer I trawled through Detailers World then fell asleep. But not before locating a detailer quite near me accredited with Swissvax and Nanolex and with good recommendations by a mate. When I checked out his work and gave him a call he asked all the right questions and laughed about 'the keyboard warriors' on Detailers World, so i felt he was going to be OK.

Selling the detail to Mrs C was easy. We paid £399 for 'Lifeshine' on her Jazz in December, and the job was nothing special (imho) they put about 2 hours time into it (I estimate). So paying less than required £400 for the VW dealer Autoglym equivalent and getting 10 hours prep time, plus requested overnight cure time for Nanolex, looked like a bargain to her. Perception eh? :wink:


----------



## kmpowell

garyc said:


> It's only a Golf, but I am pleased with it.


Looking good Mr C - I really didn't think it worked in the other pics you posted, but it's nice and understated and works well with the wheels.

Glad you and Mrs C are happy with it. Enjoy.


----------



## gcp

garyc said:


> It's only a Golf, but I am pleased with it.


Nice to hear its all going well, particularly like this picture.

Be interested in the detailers details?


----------



## hope88

Imo that looks pretty good for a family hatchback. Classy and reliable!

A bit unsure about the LEDs myself but the rest looks spot on. You do your own detailing?


----------



## garyc

Detailing done by:

http://www.gleamingkleen.co.uk/

Jay is the Guy. Very unassuming, very professional. Clearly enjoys his work and puts the time in. Happy to recommend him.

...if only I had the time to spend 10 hours on the car (that sort of presumes I have all the skills, which I don't of course, particularly polishing back hard clear coats..)

It's a doodle to clean with the Nanolex, and i now use two bucket method and pat dry with a proper drying towel as coached.


----------



## kmpowell

Gary - how are you finding the Golf? Anything you wish you'd specced but chose not to at the time? Anything you specced that is a let down? How are you finding the upkeep of the Shadow Blue?


----------



## W7 PMC

kmpowell said:


> Gary - how are you finding the Golf? Anything you wish you'd specced but chose not to at the time? Anything you specced that is a let down? How are you finding the upkeep of the Shadow Blue?


Kev, have a missed something?? Where has the 1M gone? Didn't realise you'd sold it. When/why?


----------



## jdn

From another thread:



kmpowell said:


> Neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selling already...?
> 
> 
> 
> Potentially - a couple of unexpected drastic changes in personal circumstance on the very near horizon.
Click to expand...


----------



## kmpowell

jdn said:


> From another thread:
> 
> 
> 
> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Selling already...?
> 
> 
> 
> Potentially - a couple of unexpected drastic changes in personal circumstance on the very near horizon.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Paul - as jdn says, a few things (one of them insecurity around my job) meant I either took a punt that values would hold, or get out now completely unscathed. I took the sensible option. So looking at Mk6 GTi, GT Roccos and JCW Minis at about the £15-£17k mark to tide me over in the mean time.


----------



## W7 PMC

Hadn't spotted that Kev. Hope everything is OK?

Excellent result getting out unscathed in this environment. The 1M is truly a fantastic car.


----------



## kmpowell

W7 PMC said:


> Hadn't spotted that Kev. Hope everything is OK?
> 
> Excellent result getting out unscathed in this environment. The 1M is truly a fantastic car.


All ok mate, just a few of life's priorities taking over unexpectedly. I managed to make a small profit on the 1M so I can't complain at having 4 months fun for zero depreciation and have some change to put into the replacement.

I loved my Cooper S, so the decision has been between another Mini and a Rocco/Golf. I test drove the Rocco and was left totally underwhelmed, so I've managed to source a fully loaded (£30k new!) 2010 factory JCW at a really good price. Hopefully finalising the deal tommorow.


----------



## cuTTsy

Sounds good.
Just ordered a Cooper S 0% finance and a great discount direct from a dealer and I have to say the service has been first class. Big move from the Q7 so will be interesting but didn't need such a barge anymore and wanted something a bit more fun.


----------

